# Cruce internacional



## valeban

Entre dos paises el cruce internacional de fronteras...
Cruce internacional ou Cruze Internacional se dice en portugues para el cruce internacional de frontera (o si es otra palabra distinta de cruce, la que se usa diganmela también!!! )
Gracias!!!


----------



## brasileirinho

Travessia? Cruzamento?

Não entedi a pergunta, mas não se diz Cruze em português.


----------



## valeban

é a ação de poder atravessar de um país a outro.
Tem carros de aluguel onde você pode atraver de um pais a o outro sem ter que fazer trâmites especias porque o carro já tem a licença para fazé-lo.
É o ponto onde você pode passar de um pais ao outro. Esso tem em espanhol o nome de 'Cruce Internacional' e quero saber o seu equivalente em portugués.
Obrigada


----------



## uchi.m

Cruzamento de fronteira (internacional), talvez?


----------



## valeban

é o ponto de cruce não a ação o que preciso traduzir, indiquei a ação para que fosse mais claro de que estava falando :-D


----------



## brasileirinho

Ah!
Bom, especificamente, não sei.
Mas a ação de atravessar de um país a outro, de um lugar a outro, é uma _travessia_. Um cruzamentoé um encontro de duas vias, ruas, estradas, etc. e , também, a ação de _cruzar_.

Ainda assim, é melhor esperar que chegue alguém com alguma certeza do que está falando.

Ponto de cruce? A *fronteira*? o Ponto de Travessia?


----------



## Heitor

No México eles chamam a faixa de pedestres de "cruce de peatones". Acho que a tradução literal de "cruce" seria então "travessia".


----------



## valeban

Heitor said:


> No México eles chamam a faixa de pedestres de "cruce de peatones". Acho que a tradução literal de "cruce" seria então "travessia".


 
Obrigada pela ajuda. Mas...
A faixa de pedestres é nas ruas onde o pedestre deve passar de uma rua para a outra, não tem a ver com o ponto onde uma pessoa deixa um pais (de carro, em bicicleta, etc) e passa para o outro.
Por exemplo, entre a Argentina e o Uruguay o ponto este fica no meio da ponte, em Entre Rios.


----------



## Heitor

valeban said:


> A faixa de pedestres é nas ruas onde o pedestre deve passar de uma rua para a outra, não tem a ver com o ponto onde uma pessoa deixa um pais (de carro, em bicicleta, etc) e passa para o outro.
> Por exemplo, entre a Argentina e o Uruguay o ponto este fica no meio da ponte, em Entre Rios.



Entendi. Nesse caso acho que a palavra mais próxima em português seria "divisa". 

Nas estradas do Brasil é comum se ver placas dizendo "divisa de estado", especificando o ponto onde se sai de um estado e se entra em outro.


----------



## Carfer

Em português de Portugal pode-se dizer _'cruzar a fronteira'_ (no sentido de atravessar) e também _'cruzamento de fronteira'._
_'Cruzar' _não implica, de resto, que a acção figure uma cruz. Podemos dizer que duas pessoas _'se cruzaram'_ quando ambas se encontram na rua caminhando em sentidos opostos ou quando dois combóios passam um pelo outro também em sentidos opostos, caso em que os movimentos são paralelos, não perpendiculares. E, como já acima referi, também se usa _'cruzar_' no sentido de '_atravessar'._
Por mim,_ 'cruzamento de fronteira' _ou_ 'atravessamento de fronteira'_ estariam bem, se bem que talvez as antecedesse de _'local/sítio/lugar do'_ para evitar a ambiguidade com a acção de cruzar.


----------



## Mangato

Na Espanha, embora se entenda, temos preferência em dizer paso de frontera.

Passagem  de fronteira está certo?


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Na Espanha, embora se entenda, temos preferência em dizer paso de frontera.
> 
> Passagem de fronteira está certo?


 
Está.


----------



## vf2000

Pode ser "trânsito de fronteiras"?
Seria mais fácil com a frase completa..."Entre dois países o movimento internacional de fronteiras/cruzar a fronteira/..."
Talvez seja diferente se o movimento for de pessoas ou de mercadorias.
Travessia é uma boa opção, maso verbo no infinitivo pode ser também.


----------

